# Replacing headlight bulb in 2008 New Beetle



## jaxmini (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi everyone. My fiance owns one of the W3 Beetles, she loves it. However it recently had one of it's headlights go out. It is one of the "projector" headlights not the H7s. I've looked under the hood behind the lamp assembly and still am not 100% sure of how to replace this bulb. I'm usually very comfortable with simple repairs but I don't want to just wade in and start taken things apart. It almost looks like there is a square shaped bolt that holds the assembly in, is that correct? 
I did try a few searches but I didn't come up with this particular bulb replacement. Any thoughts. Thanks a million and keep enjoying your "bugs"!


----------



## jaxmini (Apr 30, 2006)

Do most owners get their bulbs changed by the dealer? Anyone have any advise, I'd really appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Not sure if a lot of people here have newer NBs. I would hit up newbeetle.org. More activity and more Beetles over there.


----------



## jaxmini (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Rockerchick)*

Thank you RockerChick. I'll do that.









RockerChick, you rock! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Took me all of 3 minutes to find this on their forums. Here is the link for anyone else needing help with this problem. Thanks again!
http://newbeetle.org/forums/qu....html


_Modified by jaxmini at 6:52 AM 10-14-2009_


----------

